
Fractals derived from Newton-Raphson iteration - ColinWright
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/newton/
======
moomin
I first drew these on BBC model Bs at school. Had to get help from the smart
kids to network the computation. Then we got an Archimedes and distributed
computing looked like a chump's game. It wasn't original to me either: James
Gleick outlines the behaviour in "Chaos".

